# Salsa



## kit s (Sep 1, 2019)

Well the neighbor gave me a few home grown tomato's and jalapeno's, so made salsa. 
Twenty tomato's 15 jalapeno's,.
Chopped them up added one bunch cilantro, one red onion, 3 tbs hot red chili flakes, 1 tbs reaper chili powder, 1 tsp salt, 1/8 spoon lime juice.
Got five pints and one 1/2 pint.
Man there ain't nothing better than home grown stuff to really make things pop.


----------



## Nole4L (Sep 1, 2019)

This looks good!  I'm getting ready to make some salsa today as well.  I had buy a "family pack" of guajillo chiles so I'm making salsa to keep my "I promise I'll use them" oath to my wife.  Going to roast the tomatoes and onions in the smoker for 20-30 minutes just to give it a little extra flavor.


----------



## Steve H (Sep 1, 2019)

Looks great! I haven't made salsa yet. But it is on my to do list.


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 2, 2019)

Looks really good Kit. My sister every once in a while will make a good salsa and give me a jar.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## xray (Sep 2, 2019)

Looks delicious!!


----------



## kit s (Sep 2, 2019)

Thanks all...it is good. One of my better batches.


----------

